# ...making sausage without fat...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Can this actually be done? If so, what do you use to hold the lean meat together? (I enjoy a good hot sausage; yet my body does not need all that fat.)


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

Fat adds moisture so it needs to be replaced with moist substitutes. Apples, breadcrumbs, pumpkin, onions, lots of alternatives that come to mind. In boudin the cajuns use rice?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Sausage without fat? isnt that called Jerky?


----------



## Tyler520 (Aug 12, 2011)

Are just avoiding added fat, or are you also avoiding pork-based sausage?

I would say hawgsquatch got it right on the money. Apple along with some traditional herbs and spices like sage would go great. I've managed perfectly fine chicken sausage with just butter as the added fat, along with onion and apple to bring the moisture and bind it together. Also, I would add that you should avoid processing the meat too much if you're going lean (especially if you will use poultry) - lean sausage that has been overly-ground will end up being spongy, and it is a very unpleasant texture on the tongue.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I grind my venny sausage twice seems to help it hold together better. 

No fat added.

You could cut the fat used?

As far as moister, meat will take up a incredible amount of moisture on its own.

mix in a bit after you grind it and have added your seasoning.


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

In venison sausage I have used onions and bacon for some moisture. Also believe it or not grinding in some ice during processing will leave lots of moisture in the sausage, just keep it cold when you handle it.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Great information. Thank you all very much.


----------

